# Titanic dubs?



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

The gtini show titanic dubs is on this Saturday (27th) at the dry dock in Belfast and I just wondered if anyone was heading along to it? Never been myself but fancied checking it out.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Did you go in the end ? I was there.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes mate I went along to it with the wife and wee fella. But because I'm not a native here I didn't know anyone going so went round the whole thing pretty quickly. Were you showing your car?


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Was my first time at the show, and my first time showing at that show. Nice chilled out atmosphere, and a cracking day too.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah I love the atmosphere at the gtini shows. Castlewellan ones another good day


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

I was down in my Red Mk1 TT, great show! Though as are the other GTINI shows


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Clueless.1 said:


> Yes mate I went along to it with the wife and wee fella. But because I'm not a native here I didn't know anyone going so went round the whole thing pretty quickly. Were you showing your car?


Aye, mk2 leon near the Beatles. Always a good day with GTINI.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

We were there, cracking day out!


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

50Cal Detailing said:


> We were there, cracking day out!


Yeah I had a look at this stand and the other one. When I mentioned to the wife I could've easily spent hundreds of pounds between these stalls she looked at me like I'd just grown an extra head


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Clueless.1 said:


> Yeah I had a look at this stand and the other one. When I mentioned to the wife I could've easily spent hundreds of pounds between these stalls she looked at me like I'd just grown an extra head


:lol::lol:Top tip - leave her at home next time :thumb:


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

50Cal Detailing said:


> :lol::lol:Top tip - leave her at home next time :thumb:


I had a look too, was dying to see if there was any Penta Samples, sadly there wasn't.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> I had a look too, was dying to see if there was any Penta Samples, sadly there wasn't.


There is in our Paint Maintenance Kit though :thumb:

http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/paint-maintenance-care-package/p41nt-k1t


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

It was a good day but I was a bit shocked at the bad mouthing. We all know that the brands are competing for business but I don't like it when it turns to outright mud slinging


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

adjones said:


> It was a good day but I was a bit shocked at the bad mouthing. We all know that the brands are competing for business but I don't like it when it turns to outright mud slinging


Who was bad mouthing?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

50Cal Detailing said:


> There is in our Paint Maintenance Kit though :thumb:
> 
> http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/paint-maintenance-care-package/p41nt-k1t


nice great for trying products :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Any chance of doing that 25% off for the DW family members


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

50Cal Detailing said:


> Who was bad mouthing?


Better that I don't say...

Suffice to say there has been a fair bit the last while and a reputation is rapidly being earned.


----------

